# There are idiots among us....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I will have pics tomorrow, but I scouted a piece of public land yesterday and what i found really pissed me off.

There were two wooden fence posts leading into a pasture. These were gate posts so they were 7ft tall or so. Some idiot(s) decided to do some shooting recently and they wrapped their targets around the posts. Not only did they blow the posts to hell, but because of the height, they were shooting with NO BACKSTOP! These fools were sending rounds up and over the hill behind their target and off into never-never land.

I wish I had been there to witness this because these clowns would have gotten an earful from me. I just wish hunters / shooters would be mindful of this kind of thing. Our access to these public lands is a PRIVILEGE -- NOT A RIGHT! Take care of what we have, or they will take it away.

Ugh.... that's my rant for tonight. Sometimes I feel like anytime I am in the woods I need to be wearing a bullet-proof vest. There are just too many idiots out here.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

I hear ya sir. I live a 1/2 mile from the largest public hunting grounds in the state of Illinois and Im always wary of that stray round. Oh wait Ive got a story from my local paper that Im scanning and putting below that emphasizes what you just said.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

This is exactly what youre talking about. Was in todays paper.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So they hadn't even recovered the deer either ? Nice. Sounds like slobs to me. The unfortunate part is that's what gets in the news. Not the part about many of us who donate our time and resources to helping wildlife and restoring areas where they live and other such good things. Makes me sick to my stomach about these clowns. SAD.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well said Chris, its hard to understand what these people are thinking.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately they're everywhere here. Not just on public land. Actually public land here is a war zone and I won't begin to tell what I find after deer season is over. Chris, I know exactly what you're saying about these slobs. Sadly that's why it's so hard to get permission to hunt many places here because of idiots.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sure the game wardens of everywhere could all write books concerning idiot people and guns, never mind landowners who see it all the time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly. We have the Outdoor News that I get every two weeks with the highlights of the "cuffs and collar". It's a highlight of some of the better stories from morons. It keeps me busy for awhile just reading them.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Basic firearms safety. If you have never participated in a hunters safety course, you really should, just for the educational value. Much to be learned. Unfortunetly, a lot of folks just don't give a hoot. Know your target and what lies beyond. Never shoot at sky-lined game....and how many times each deer season have you witnessed that? Teach you children from the start, proper gun handling, safety, maintainance, and respect. I blame society for creating idiots from the city that don't know beans about guns and hunting safety. No respect for anything or anyone, just go out and blast something to hell and let some poor rancher fix it at his expense.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One word....MORONS...


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Same thing basically happened a few years back on the neighbors property. I hunted that place since i was a little boy. The couple that had it of course got old and past on. left the place to there kids, and when one married, her idiot husband came there told me I wasnt allowed to hunt anymore. While i was getting my tree stands out him and his dumb ace buddies where shooting the deer rifles with targets about 5 -6' foot up on a electric pole! I told him that wasnt a good idea, and sure enough, that winter the wind snapped it! I love it when you dont even need to say I TOLD YOU SO, the next time a person sees you after something stupid like that lol..
Needless to say the marriage didnt stick and I am NOW able to hunt again thanks to her sister!. Sorry Chris, had to rant a little myself.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What planks Corey! That made me laugh!


----------

